# Sx in Enlarger?



## sillyphaunt (May 4, 2005)

I've been trying to get a daylab on Ebay for the last 2 weeks, but someone keeps outbidding me at the last minute!

I read in my Polaroid Manipulations book that it is possible to do Time Zero shots in an enlarger, with the Sx-70 base. Has anyone tried this?

I thought maybe I'd buy the SX-70 base now, then keep watching Ebay for the actual Daylab.


----------



## hobbes28 (May 4, 2005)

That is actually a preferred method of doing sx-70 manipulations.  That way you can shoot with slide film and just have it transferred to the polaroid.  Looking for the same thing myself.

Now...as for eBay bidding...
I get so friggin mad at people that hawk over things that have just one bid on it then throw their bid in the last five seconds or so.  I was bidding on a camera in one of our local shops and had the highest bid for 11 hours.  I didn't do the proxy bidding because I've been burnt by the seller raising the price to my max... so I refreshed and there was five seconds left, refreshed to see what I had to do to pick up the camera and was outbid with four seconds left of bidding.  That drove me crazy!!!  Anyway  good luck with the bidding and let us know when you get one.


----------



## terri (May 4, 2005)

I haven't tried using my enlarger for any Polaroid techniques, Kylie.   That really might be a good option for you, since that particular base is sooooo overpriced.   

I've been tempted to try it, now that I have a good enlarger, with 4x5 film, too.   I have the film holder, that 545i, so I'm set up in that regard.   

The advantage of using the enlarger (aside from saving on the Daylab and all those different bases) is your ability to dodge and burn, just like you would a regular print.   Seems like that would be pretty cool with some images.   :thumbup: 

Be sure to post the results if you try it, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 4, 2005)

Ohh good point Terri!

Okay, I'm going to do it! I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------

